# Nymph canister



## Descartes (Jun 22, 2016)

In my search for an decent looking container sized for nymphs, here is one I came up with. It is made out of craft foam (2 circles, 2 strips), an overhead transparency cut in half, and a small piece of window mesh. 

It is white so you can see small dark nymphs better. Both the top and bottom can be slipped off and wiped clean. 

If I had to go again I would use a less bulky adhesive and pull the dimensions down more, but it was cheap and easy and looks better than a Deli cup IMO.


----------



## GayJerk (Jun 23, 2016)

As an artist I have used my fair share of foamies (those thin sheets of craft foam) and I have to say they hold up pretty well, but the white ones do get dirty quite fast! This does look better than deli cups to me as well. What I also think would work well is an empty disinfectant wipe container. All you'd have to do is wash it and take the labels off, add some mesh to the sides and top and you're done.


----------



## dmina (Jun 24, 2016)

Cool idea!  thanks for sharing


----------



## spider_creations (Jun 28, 2016)

If you ever sell any lmk


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 29, 2016)

sorry I hate to see them in small containers with no stick or flowers, they need things to climb on. Hope I did not hurt you.


----------



## Starving Always (Jul 3, 2016)

How did you attach the mesh?


----------



## Descartes (Jul 3, 2016)

Mesh attached with glue all around  

You can add flowers etc if you want. I'm not convinced the mantids care, as long as they can hang and females have places for oothecae.


----------

